# Ferries to Ireland



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello All, I am considering a trip to Ireland from Scotland very soon but find the ferry prices very high.Any tips for getting the best fares, Thanks Doug.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

you are on the cheapest crossing as far as know from Scotland, the crossing from Wales is a lot more and elsewhere even dearer, take in the cost of getting to Wales and you are talking big bucks...

Ireland always seem dear to get to :roll: .

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

if you're a member of one of the camping clubs, they give discount. Also try Nutt Travel.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Caravan Club seems to offer pretty reasonable ferry prices.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I booked through CCC last year and got a £40 discount.


----------

